# help



## denfao (28. Juli 2001)

meine maus spielt verrückt was soll ich tun!!
der mauszeiger macht was er will  ich habe die maus nicht unter kontrolle


----------



## Dunsti (28. Juli 2001)

wir hatten das Problem bei bestimmten Rechnern in userer Firma.

Bei den Rechnern war das Motherboard so aufgebaut, daß der Controller-Chip für die Maus zu nah am Prozessor lag, und bei Dauerbetrieb einfach überhitzt ist. Dann hat die Maus verrückt gespielt.

Vielleicht hilft es ja, bei dem Problem den Rechner auszuschalten, und eine gewisse Zeit zu warten. (hilft nur, wenn das Problem wirklich nur dann auftritt, wenn der Rechner einige Zeit lief).

Ansonsten würde ich mal sagen: check mal den Maustreiber.

Gruß
Dunsti


----------



## denfao (28. Juli 2001)

*ja das viel mir auch auf!!*

es geht wieder!!

gibt es ein tool das den rechner nich heis laufen lässt?


----------



## Dunsti (29. Juli 2001)

es gibt Tools, die den Lüfter in deinem Rechner steuern. Allerdings muss dazu dein motherboard dafür ausgelegt sein.

Das Problem dabei ist allerdings, daß diese den Lüfter abschalten, wenn er nicht gebraucht wird. Wenn der Lüfter aber auf vollen Touren läuft und der Rechner überhitzt nutzt das nix.

Vielleicht hilft es ja, auf den entsprechenden Chip einen Kühlkörper (oder evtl. extra Lüfter) zu setzen.
Es gibt auch Kälte-Sprays (im Elektronikfachhandel), womit man den Chip bei Überhitzung kühlen könnte.

Die billigste und einfachste Lösung ist aber immer noch, den Rechner auszuschalten und abkühlen zu lassen. 

als erstes würde ich aber mal herausfinden, ob das der wirkliche Grund ist ... vielleicht ist ja auch ein Chip defekt.

Gruß
Dunsti


----------



## denfao (29. Juli 2001)

*mmh*

wie mache ich das?wie finde ich raus on der ko is?


----------



## Dunsti (29. Juli 2001)

hmmm ... schwierig 

Ich würde so vorgehen: Frag mal beim Hersteller des Rechners (bzw. des Motherboards), ob dieses Problem mit der Maus bekannt ist. Vielleicht bietet er Dir sogar Hilfe an, was Du machen kannst.
Wenn nicht ist Eigeninitiative gefragt. Zunächst mal müsstest Du wissen, welcher Chip der Controller für die Maus ist. Das findest Du am einfachsten (und fast nur) heraus, wenn Du den Hersteller des Motherboards fragst.
Wenn das Problem mit der Maus auftritt bearbeitest Du diesen Chip mit Kältespray (gibts wie gesagt im Elektronikfachhandel). Dann sollte das Problem weggehen.
Wenn nicht, dann liegt das Problem doch irgendwo anders. 

Das Problem dabei ist , daß Du in Deinem Rechner "rumfummeln" müsstest, was sich nicht jeder zutraut, weil man evtl. ja was kaputt machen könnte.
Tatsache ist aber, daß da im Normalfall nix kaputt geht, wenn man ein wenig vorsichtig ist. Außerdem lernt man mal das "Innenleben" seines Rechners kennen.

Wenn das Problem erkannt ist, kann man weitere Schritte unternehmen (z.B. den Chip mit einem Kühlkörper bestücken, falls das Problem die Wärme ist)

Hoffe das hilft etwas. 

Gruß
Dunsti

P.S.: hab den Thread mal ins Hardware-Forum verschoben.


----------

